# Aite Laser range finder



## Chris13 (Nov 24, 2013)

I was looking for a laser range finder that wouldn't break the bank. I had considered buying a second hand bushnell tour V2 but I instead thought I would take a chance on this. I got it, brand new on eBay for Â£77 and after using it for a couple of rounds now I have to report I am absolutely delighted with it. The pin seeker function is spot on every time and the 6x monocular means you can easily find the  flag from 200yrds out. 
Anyway. Long story short. A very good item. Solidly built. And all for under Â£80. Bargain.


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 24, 2013)

2nd post and a review on an item bought from eBay. Ermmm!!!  Could be wrong though.


----------



## Chris13 (Nov 24, 2013)

anotherdouble said:



			2nd post and a review on an item bought from eBay. Ermmm!!!  Could be wrong though.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. I'm not an eBay seller honest. When I was looking for a cheap laser range finder there wasn't much info about them and I'm so impressed with this one I just thought I would share my experience. Lol. 
I get the scepticism though.


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 24, 2013)

No probs. good review. Am sure it will help others.


----------



## Chris13 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Matty2803 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the review! It sounds very good!:thup:


----------

